# Operation Vasectomy is complete



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Wishing him a speedy recovery


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Cutest boy. Hoping for a swift and uncomplicated recovery.


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

I know that with humans a vasectomy is not always 100 successful. Will they be able to test after he has healed whether it has worked?


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

curlflooffan said:


> I know that with humans a vasectomy is not always 100 successful. Will they be able to test after he has healed whether it has worked?


I don't think so but I think chance of failure is low enough that it isn't a real concern. Anyway it's just a failsafe. He still isn't going to be intentionally left around any in season bitches. I'd rather he remain naive.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

He is SO handsome! Wishing him a quick recovery. Is recovery quicker than neuter?


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

Raindrops said:


> I don't think so but I think chance of failure is low enough that it isn't a real concern. Anyway it's just a failsafe. He still isn't going to be intentionally left around any in season bitches. I'd rather he remain naive.


Ok just asking as if I get a male it will have to be around some intact females when we visit family and a miniature poodle x rhodesian ridgeback mix puppies sound like a very bad idea!


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

curlflooffan said:


> Ok just asking as if I get a male it will have to be around some intact females when we visit family and a miniature poodle x rhodesian ridgeback mix puppies sound like a very bad idea!


Well that is only a problem if the female is in heat. Otherwise it is fine. I certainly wouldn't want to just set him free with a bitch in heat though. Even neutered he would probably still be very interested.


----------



## Michigan Gal (Jun 4, 2019)

It took my Irish Setter seven months before he realized he could not create puppies. Just saying.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Wishing for a smooth and speedy recovery❤


----------



## Fenix&Felix (Oct 21, 2020)

Raindrops said:


> My poor baby is recovering. I feel so bad for him but also glad it is over with. He is still very loopy and clumsy.
> 
> View attachment 471867


How old is he? There is a vet in my area who performs vasectomies, which I’ve been considering for my 6 month old Spoo, although I’m not sure at what age it should be done. He’s a beautiful boy, hope he recovers quickly!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Rest well and recover quickly, Misha!


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

May the recovery be swift! I’m sure the return to zooming runs will be a joyful event after he gets through the convalescent stage.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Fenix&Felix said:


> How old is he? There is a vet in my area who performs vasectomies, which I’ve been considering for my 6 month old Spoo, although I’m not sure at what age it should be done. He’s a beautiful boy, hope he recovers quickly!


He is 20 months but it can be done at any age. I just waited because I wasn't certain about whether I wanted a vasectomy or neuter. But he recently started showing more interest in girls, and I don't want to take chances with him encountering bitches in season (people here can be idiots) so it seemed better to go through with it now.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

curlflooffan said:


> Ok just asking as if I get a male it will have to be around some intact females when we visit family and a miniature poodle x rhodesian ridgeback mix puppies sound like a very bad idea!


What? You could start a new designer dog trend for insecure owners. Hypoallergenic dogs with the heart (and absence of common sense) to hunt lions.


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

cowpony said:


> What? You could start a new designer dog trend for insecure owners. Hypoallergenic dogs with the heart (and absence of common sense) to hunt lions.



Ridgepoos! 😂😂😂

I dont know what would scare me more about that mix. The conformation (remember mine will be a European mini so 35 cm max) or the temperament...


----------



## pickleweed (Jul 14, 2020)

You are heartbreakingly handsome, Misha. Glad the procedure went well! Wishing you a speedy recovery so you can return to being a speedy poodle.


----------

